# A blanket, a public toilet, a Lazy Boy?



## BobVigneault (May 5, 2006)

On the backside of the courthouse in Claremont, NH there is a public toilet. You know it's a public toilet because of the big words above the doors that say "Public Comfort". Below those words, from left to right are the words, "Women" and "Men". We kids used to get a kick out of reading from top to bottom, "Public Women Comfort Men". That joke never got old.

You look up comfort in the dictionary and you will find that it can indeed mean a 'toilet'. A comforter can be a heavy blanket and comfort is what we experience when we slumber in our recliner with a heavy blanket on a cold day.

"Comfort", regardless of the passiveness suggeted by these items and activities however is a rich and powerful word in it's latin roots. A 'fort' is a stronghold where we take refuge. A piano 'forte' is a musical piece played loudly with strength. 'Fortitude' is courage and patient endurance. These words all share the latin root 'fortis', strength.

Did you know this? I knew the latin yet I never took the word comfort apart. 'To comfort' means to 'come with strength'. We may think of comfort as a hug or a gentle word and that is true, but if these actions aren't back up with a solidness, with strength then they lose their affectiveness. 

If we desire to comfort a spouse, a child, a friend, a flock then we had better come beside them with strength. Sometimes we are tired and weak. Sometimes we have lost our endurence. Therefore, it is of the ultimate importance that we daily go to our Father in heaven in prayer, in listening and in Bible reading. Be strong in the Lord. Start here:

Psalm 46
1 God is our refuge and strength,
a very present help in trouble.
2 Therefore we will not fear though the earth gives way,
though the mountains be moved into the heart of the sea,
3 though its waters roar and foam,
though the mountains tremble at its swelling. Selah

4 There is a river whose streams make glad the city of God,
the holy habitation of the Most High.
5 God is in the midst of her; she shall not be moved;
God will help her when morning dawns.
6 The nations rage, the kingdoms totter;
he utters his voice, the earth melts.
7 The Lord of hosts is with us;
the God of Jacob is our fortress. Selah

8 Come, behold the works of the Lord,
how he has brought desolations on the earth.
9 He makes wars cease to the end of the earth;
he breaks the bow and shatters the spear;
he burns the chariots with fire.
10 "œBe still, and know that I am God.
I will be exalted among the nations,
I will be exalted in the earth!"
11 The Lord of hosts is with us;
the God of Jacob is our fortress. Selah

2 Corinthians
1:3 Blessed be the God and Father of our Lord Jesus Christ, the Father of mercies and God of all comfort, 4 who comforts us in all our affliction, so that we may be able to comfort those who are in any affliction, with the comfort with which we ourselves are comforted by God. 5 For as we share abundantly in Christ's sufferings, so through Christ we share abundantly in comfort too. 6 If we are afflicted, it is for your comfort and salvation; and if we are comforted, it is for your comfort, which you experience when you patiently endure the same sufferings that we suffer. 7 Our hope for you is unshaken, for we know that as you share in our sufferings, you will also share in our comfort.


----------

